# Bob Nudd:  30 Jahre Browning-Sponsoring



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

Pressemeldung






v.l.n.r. Frerk Petersen, Operations Director, Bob Nudd, Jürgen Masuch, Browning Product Manager

*Bob Nudd: 
30 Jahre Browning-Sponsoring​*
Tostedt 
1985 war es der mittlerweile verstorbene Terry Freeman, der das Talent eines Bob Nudd erkannte und sein erster Sponsor wurde. Terry führte seinerzeit die Marke Browning in England als Agent. 
Bob erinnert sich: 
„Im ersten Jahr bekam ich nur ein T-Shirt“. 

Doch die Karriere von Bob Nudd entwickelte sich rasant: 
1990 gewann er in Jugoslawien den ersten seiner bis heute vier Einzelweltmeister-Titel. 
Es folgten 1991 Ungarn, 1994 zu Hause in England und 1999 in Spanien. 
Obendrein stehen noch sieben Titel als Mannschaftsweltmeister und unzählige weitere Siege bei nationalen und internationalen Wettkämpfen auf seinem Konto. 
Alle Titel errang er dabei mit Browning-Kopfruten.

Seinen ersten Sieg auf WM-Ebene schildert er heute so: 
„In Jugoslawien fischte ich eine Pole auf 17 m Länge, nach heutigen Maßstäben war ihre Steifigkeit grausam. Und ich war vermutlich der einzige Angler, der diese Länge überhaupt halten konnte. Nur es lohnte sich: 
in meinem Sektor fingen gerade mal fünf Angler überhaupt Fische, 20 insgesamt an der Zahl. 11 davon landete alleine ich!“

Bob hat in all den Jahren für Browning stets die Produkt-Entwicklung beratend begleitet und so manche Idee kam direkt von ihm. Besonders stolz ist der Mann mit der prägnanten weißen Schiebermütze auf den Window-Feeder, der heute in vielen Ländern aus der Feederangelei nicht mehr wegzudenken ist. Vor allem in Irland, wo Bob heute noch jedes Jahr über zehn Wochen aktiv fischt. 

Bob Nudd über seine Rolle in der Produktentwicklung: 
„Ich finde es immer wieder spannend, wie High-End-Material doch immer noch weiterentwickelt werden kann. Ich hatte das Glück, mit Browning schon immer einen erstklassigen Tackle-Sponsor an meiner Seite zu wissen. Wenn ich mir die heutige Palette ansehe, allen voran die Kopfruten und die sensationellen Feeder-Ruten aus der Sphere-Range, dann bin ich glücklich und stolz zugleich, dieses Material nutzen zu dürfen.“

Operations Director Frerk Petersen bei Zebco Europe, dem Mutterunternehmen von Browning Fishing: 
„Mit einer Unterbrechung von gerademal zwei Jahren ist Bob mittlerweile seit 30 Jahren ein loyaler und über alle Landesgrenzen hinaus geschätzter und respektierter Markenbotschafter. Vermutlich hätte Browning ohne Bob Nudd nie seine Bekanntheit erlangt. Die Marke und der Mann sind untrennbar miteinander verbunden. Das wusste übrigens irgendwie auch jeder, als Bob einmal für eine kurze Zeit mit einem anderen Sponsor anbandelte.“

Aus Anlass seines 30jährigen Dienstjubiläums als Profi-Angler für Browning schenkte ihm das Unternehmen eine ganz besondere Edition der allerneuesten Kopfrute aus dem Hause Browning. Er bekam kurz vor Weihnachten in Tostedt am Stammsitz von Zebco Europe eine speziell für ihn gefertigte Version der allerneuesten Xitan Z16L Kopfrute, die erst im März auf den Markt kommt, geschenkt. 

Bob Nudd, der 1996 mit dem britischen Verdienstorden „MBE“ ausgezeichnet wurde, ist unermüdlich und wird weiterhin für Browning überregional im Einsatz und auf Veranstaltungen und Angelmessen quer durch Europa anzutreffen sein.


----------

